# Smallest pony



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,
I would like to introduce you the smallest pony of Hungary (at the moment I Don't know if there are smaller ones):









She is 53 cm tall and 24 kg weight.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww bless! What a little cutie.

Makes you want to take her home and cuddle.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I could pick her up and hug her!!! So adorable


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh... how old is he/she?

Too cute!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is such a cute pony!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

AWWW my goodness!
I love the color its adorable!
There is another small horse in America.
I think..Lol

I found a pic.









-Roxie


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hehe all the pics are so cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that photo!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

SOOOO CUTE!!!! You just feel like picking them up and hugging them!!!


----------



## daroczy (Feb 14, 2008)

Roxy is also very cute!
The one is posted is one of my friend's horse, and it is a miniature Shetland Pony, in Hungary there are many of them. She's 3 y.o., so she will grew a bit... :lol: 
Miniatures are relatively cheap in Hungary, this one is about 800 Euro (might be 1000-1200 dollars I think).


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

so fluffy!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I wonder how well those small horses can breath? And how well do their feet grow?

Although they really are super cute!


----------

